# Memory Lane Thursday Earlybirds



## UncleRemus (Aug 10, 2017)

Yo !  Looks like a better turnout than expected . I was there at around noon today and these Guy had already been here awhile .


----------



## ranman (Aug 10, 2017)

Yumm


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2017)

So gotta ask what was the price to play on the Aerocycle? Who brought it? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 10, 2017)

Wish they had something like that down here, love that Caprice wagon too.


----------



## UncleRemus (Aug 10, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> So gotta ask what was the price to play on the Aerocycle? Who brought it? Thanks, Shawn



Hi Shawn , You know I just had time to stop in and I ran through and snapped some pictures . I did hear some price talk but did not talk to owner . So I'm guessing around 8500 . Duke


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2017)

UncleRemus said:


> Hi Shawn , You know I just had time to stop in and I ran through and snapped some pictures . I did hear some price talk but did not talk to owner . So I'm guessing around 8500 . Duke




Thanks for the pics! Wish I could be there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm not a schwinn guy but my favorites were the wingbar, the Areocycle and both the black and red schwinns


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 10, 2017)

Were the babies throwing a hissy fit over their space assignments like the last show?


----------



## UncleRemus (Aug 10, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Were the babies throwing a hissy fit over their space assignments like the last show?




LOL , nope the Summer Show is first come , no reserved spots , you set up where there's an opening . Still , there's bound to be some eye squinting , Ha ha


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 11, 2017)

Rolled in yesterday around noon, good crowd. Up at 4:30 today and its raining, Happy Birthday to me. Ha!


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2017)

Cool! Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for posting pics , looks like I should have tried to make this summer show .


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 11, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Rolled in yesterday around noon, good crowd. Up at 4:30 today and its raining, Happy Birthday to me. Ha!



happy birth day don wish I was there ,see you in oct. meet


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 11, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Rolled in yesterday around noon, good crowd. Up at 4:30 today and its raining, Happy Birthday to me. Ha!



Happy Birthday Don!  It would be great to be there; my first Memory Lane in the Spring was amazing.  If my schedule would permit I would attend all three events during the year...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 11, 2017)

Goes to show there is no shortage of good bikes to be bought and sold! Never fret, be patient and BOOM!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 11, 2017)

THANKS FOR THE PICS.
LOOKS LIKE GREAT STUFF AND GOOD TURNOUT.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2017)

Keep an eye out for a Colson tank! PLEASE!!!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wanted-original-paint-1937-colson-tank.112612/


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 11, 2017)

Here's the Summer swap food vender!! Pulls the trailer with this 3 wheeler.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 12, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Here's the Summer swap food vender!! Pulls the trailer with this 3 wheeler.
> 
> View attachment 659045
> 
> ...



ha ha Don leve it to you to take a picture of it !!!!! I love it ,did you buy one for your birthday!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2017)

What are the dates for the Fall Memory Lane ???


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 12, 2017)

catfish said:


> What are the dates for the Fall Memory Lane ???



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/memory-lane-swap-meets.111058/


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> So gotta ask what was the price to play on the Aerocycle? Who brought it? Thanks, Shawn



Howard got it. I'll him tell the price.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 12, 2017)

It was a great show picked up what I was looking for


----------

